# Almond and Grizzle Lahore Project



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all. Been breeding lahores for about 40 years give or take. Been out of them awhile and am just now getting back in. I am working on some basic colors but will be doing 2 new color projects starting this year. I am going to try to raise almond lahores. Years past there were some almonds. But the guys breeding them either got out or it got to hard or for what ever reason there has not been any almond lahores in several years. 
I will be useing a giant homer cock bird on a nice type bronzie kite Lahore. The picture isnt great. I wish my giant homer was a little darker almond. If f1 doesnt turn out as I wish I have a spectacular colored almond roller. But I will lose lots of size going that route.








Next I will be breeding to bring back grizzle in the lahore. I will be useing a grizzle modena on a blue bar lahore. The modena is a hen, she has a huge head, real short beak and has some feathering on her feet. The only thing that I am concerned about is getting the tail turned down in time.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would imagine your F1's that pick up kite bronze will be nice dark almonds, Does the giant appear to have Kite or be het reccesive red? If not then it will have a light base colour.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

He doesnt hav much dark fleckng. I am going to say not kite. I will try to get a better picture. The almond roller is much darker and has a more mahgony shine to him.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project and I hope you keep us updated here including photos. How old is the Giant Homer? He should get more flecking with age.

Any idea on how many generations it will take to get the Lahore pattern back? I believe there are a couplde different pattern genes that make up the Lahore pattern, yes? At least both almond and grizzle are dominant genes so they should be easy, relatively speaking, to put back into the Lahores.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I will post pictures as I progress. I hope in 4 generations. Realy hope three but make take 5 so am going to say 4. There are 3 pattern genes involved. The dominant genes are a plus yes. At least I should see progress each generation.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

I went ahead and mated the almond roller to a small kite lahore hen that I had left over. Bronzey blacks dont have much room in Lahore colors so figured I would get 2 lines of the crosses going and see if it speeds up things.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Both of my almond cross pair are now on eggs. I will post pictures after they hatch.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Are there any updates? We would love to see how your F1s turned out!!


----------



## shohag007pigeon (Aug 30, 2014)

What's the latest news about ur grizzle lahore project?


----------

